# Help, (PICTURES ADDED) angelfish swimming upside down with bloated belly



## Lab_Man (Dec 7, 2012)

Is there anything that I can do? She has a severe swollen stomach and is swimming upside down.

Is there anything that I can do?


----------



## Lab_Man (Dec 7, 2012)

From what I've found on the net........ epsom salt. 1 tbsp/10 gal.

Or, euthanize it.


----------



## Morgan_9300 (Dec 8, 2013)

The swollen belly is usually from nitrates being to high. Check your water and then Try doing a water change if it is not to stressful on her. Add some salt use recommended amount that says on package. add some stresscoat. To calm her down. And hope for the best. Maybe she will recover and pull through but if not its just what happens and sometimes there is mother you can really do about. Sorry about your angel.


----------



## Lab_Man (Dec 7, 2012)

I just checked ammonia, nitrate and nitrite. They are all 0.

I've removed her to a quarantine tank with 1 Tblsp epsom salt / 10 gallon.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

its possible its bloat. and i think (not for sure though) there really is no cure for bloat. if she is swimming upside down then chances are she is a gonner.


----------



## Lab_Man (Dec 7, 2012)

Ya, I don't have a lot of hope. That's why I asked here where there might be some things might work.

I figure I have 3 options:

1.) Let nature take its course.
2.) Euthanize it.
3.) Try a remedy that seems prevalent on the internet. 

I've had this angelfish for a while and would like to try to save her if I can.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

Lab_Man said:


> I just checked ammonia, nitrate and nitrite. They are all 0.
> 
> I've removed her to a quarantine tank with 1 Tblsp epsom salt / 10 gallon.



You can't have all 0 in a cycled tank. 

Something is off. 
A healthy tank has some nitrate.


----------



## Zoidborg (Jan 29, 2014)

Months ago I had some Guppies that had bloat, tried salt but they still passed, I wish I could have saved them the hurt.


----------



## staypuft (Aug 31, 2013)

could be constipation/impaction? I had an angel who got a little bloated and was floating on the surface, and I read this could be a sign of constipation I forgot what I did to help treat it, but it wasn't much and eventually he was fine.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

1) Epsom salt will help draw out excess fluids, if it's a fluid accumulation issue.
2) Keeping water temp at 78°F will boost the angel's natural immune system.
3) Assuming the fish will eat them, feeding blanched and shelled peas may help if it's constipation.
4) Treating tank water with Kanamycin will help clear Aeromonas and some other bacterial infections.

Doing all four simultaneously raises your chances of success, but even then, it's by no means 100% guaranteed.


----------



## Lab_Man (Dec 7, 2012)

Kitsune_Gem said:


> You can't have all 0 in a cycled tank.
> 
> Something is off.
> A healthy tank has some nitrate.


I have the API test kits. They are very hard to differentiate between colors. Suffice it to say that they are all between 0 and the next color. 

I did see unusual feces a couple days ago. Her feces was triangular in shape. Then they laid eggs that night. 

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## Lab_Man (Dec 7, 2012)

Update:

As of this morning she has been swimming, although in a relatively 80 degrees nose down position. This is a big improvement over floating oh her side or upside down.

You might notice that her feces are flat and circular.

Should I change anything?

Would frozen peas work? Or do I need fresh peas?


----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

Any pea, i usually make sure it's salt free or organic for the fish. Pull the little clear shell off after you lightly blanch and cut it up into small pieces before you feed it to her.


----------



## Morgan_9300 (Dec 8, 2013)

If your water is perfect then there is a chance she could have worms. Try lookin online for clout. I have used that in the past and it works great. It she eating? Now is she pooping?


----------



## Lab_Man (Dec 7, 2012)

peachii said:


> Any pea, i usually make sure it's salt free or organic for the fish. Pull the little clear shell off after you lightly blanch and cut it up into small pieces before you feed it to her.


Ok, I'll try that today sometime.

Morgan, I haven't fed her and that poop is from last night. Thanks, if this doesn't work, I will look for medical remedies.


----------



## Morgan_9300 (Dec 8, 2013)

Okay. I lost 4 angels to worms an they had the same symptoms that yours is having I just didn't treat them in time.  fosters and smith has clout but it is expensive. Call your LFS and see what they have for worming fish. It doesn't have to be clout there are several worming medicines for fish but clout has been the most successful. It good to treat all fish with it in a QT before adding to main tank. Good luck and I really hope she gets better.


----------



## Lab_Man (Dec 7, 2012)

She has been swimming upright since last yesterday afternoon. 

I fed her some freeze dried bloodworms this morning.


----------



## Imaginary1226 (Jul 27, 2010)

Make sure you soak freeze dried foods in water before feeding. Sometimes they soak up the moisture inside the fish which is bad.


----------



## Lab_Man (Dec 7, 2012)

Imaginary1226 said:


> Make sure you soak freeze dried foods in water before feeding. Sometimes they soak up the moisture inside the fish which is bad.


Makes sense, thanks for the information. I've never heard this before.

Thanks everyone for the help.:bounce:


----------



## pantherspawn (Dec 21, 2011)

Freeze dried food is generally no Bueno. At least imo. It causes bloat in so many diff types of fish. If you must feed freeze dried, as imaginary said, let it soak in tank water for a few minutes before feeding and make sure you're not over feeding it. The pea idea is great, just nuke it a few seconds wrapped in a moist paper towel if Frozen, and make sure it's got no salt added. De shell it and mush it up a bit in your clean fingers. I usually add de shelled pea to all of my tanks for all fish to get a good "cleaning" once every other week the day before a water change. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------

